# Mail mit utl_smtp



## thomas69 (25. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte über ORacle aus Java ein Mail mit Anhang verschicken.
Ich muss dafür UTL_SMTP nutzen.
Klappt soweit auch, bis auf den Anhang.
Wie bekommen ich den Anhang nach ORacle, damit ich diesen anschließend an die Mail hängen kann?

Danke für die Hilfe
Thomas


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2013)

Du kannst das Attachment per UTL_FILE laden.


----------



## thomas69 (28. Jan 2013)

Danke fassy!
Hast Du vielleicht ein Beispiel,
wie ich das aus meiner Javaanwendung aufrufen kann?
Ich hatte mal eine Seite gefunden.
Ich kann Sie jetzt aber nicht mehr finden.

Danke
Thomas


----------

